# Anyone want to make a sig for a newb? :)



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey guys, was just wondering if anyone would be nice enough to make me a sig seeing as I have very poor photoshop/paint skills haha.

Frankie Edgar is my favourite fighter so one of him would be awesome, maybe of him punching Gray Maynard or BJ Penn  Oh and if it's not too much trouble put my user name (tommydaone) in there 

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Sorry, but you have to be a paid member to have a sig. Should you choose to upgrade, you may request to have one.


----------

